

Why We Should Tell Our Students to Turn Down the $3 Billion - ajjuliani
http://ajjuliani.com/why-we-should-tell-our-students-to-turn-down-the-3-billion/

======
hobs
I am definitely one of those people who dont "get" snapchat. But as far as I
can tell, running a social messaging service is not a long term business with
the way the internet iterates currently.

Wouldnt it make more sense to take the 3 bils and start the business with more
meaning and a longer term outlook?

------
joeldidit
They should turn down the $3 billion, yes. Unless what they've built is only
worth 1/10th to 1/100th of that. If they reject such lofty valuations, rather
than a small 10-20% bump, then they've been made into fools. There's a
difference between selling out and making out.

